# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Painting external stairs

## Sam Pato

We had a set of new front stairs put in on our QLDer about 4 years ago  and now all of the treads are warped and cracked.  The stairs are 1200  wide and the builder used 38mm hardwood (which I think is undersize).   We've asked him to sort it out and he's telling us that the issue is  that we didn't paint them so its not his problem.  We painted the edges and oiled the centers -  a choice we made because we didn't want a slippy surface. 
I've  seen loads of places with unpainted treads which seem to be OK.   Can  anyone advise if there is any usual requirement or standard practice to  paint stair treads in Brisbane or qld generally? 
All advice gratefully received 
Sam

----------


## Ken-67

At 1200 wide, the treads should have been 50mm, but I don't think you are going to get the builder to admit that, -- or come back and fix it.  If you are oiling the stairs, they should be re-coated at least every six months, including the undersides.

----------


## METRIX

How often did you oil them, do you have any pictures of the cracks ?

----------


## ringtail

Depends on the timber as well. I've seen some bloody awful spotty gum stair treads coming through at the moment. The treads are on the light side for the span but I've seen original Qlder stairs span more with 1.5 inch ( 38mm). They should last for 15 - 25 years at least if constructed properly and maintained. Original Qlder stairs were always 100% painted and back in the day they used lead based zinc oxide primers. Without seeing a picture I would say 
1. Treads are a bit undersized
2. Treads may have been installed incorrectly so they hold water instead of shedding it
3. Improper maintenance 
4. Ordinary timber
5. All of the above 
A picture would be great

----------

